# New member with good results from turmeric



## Curb Appeal (Mar 30, 2011)

Greetings to all,I've been living with IBS-D for 10 years, a mild case that I've been able to manage on my own without prescription meds or doctor visits. I just inadvertently hit upon the best of many IBS remedies that I've tried. Since I've lurked and learned from these forums, I figured it was my turn to give back.Last year I started taking a daily capsule of turmeric as a general anti-inflammatory. I have a touch of arthritis in one knee, plus I have a sedentery desk job which can be hard on the back. I had to give up on aspirin, tylenol, ibuprofen, all of the over-the-counter pain relievers, because they just aggravated my IBS. Turmeric and ginger are my headache remedies now.Well, I ran out of turmeric in capsule form. And so did my natural foods store. It didn't occur to me to eat it straight out of my spice jar, of course.After about a week off the turmeric, I had a 5-day flareup of liquid stools. Eight to 12 visits to the bathroom each day, with cramping. So bad I messed the sheets one night. It was the worst flare-up I've ever had. So I called my MD, who gave me a referral to a gastroenterologist. Meanwhile, my natural foods store got turmeric capsules back in stock. My flare-up ended within 24 hours. When I finally got through to the gastroenterologist's office, they sounded nonplussed about the turmeric. My elimination is now almost normal, or about as normal as you get with IBS-D.I do not own a turmeric farm, I do not have stock in any nutritional supplement companies, and I am not qualified to dispense medical advice of any kind. This is just my experience. Maybe it'll help someone else.


----------



## rabbithead (Mar 30, 2011)

I, too, had to give up all the OTC pain releivers because it irritated my IBS. I am going to give turmeric a try thank you for the suggestion


----------



## Big_D (Mar 25, 2011)

Curb Appeal said:


> I do not own a turmeric farm, I do not have stock in any nutritional supplement companies, and I am not qualified to dispense medical advice of any kind. This is just my experience. Maybe it'll help someone else.


You may be on to something. I've starting researching all the various remedies suggested on these forums and found this:http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15673996


> RESULTS: IBS prevalence decreased significantly in both groups between screening and baseline (41% and 57%), with a further significant drop of 53% and 60% between baseline and after treatment, in the one- and two-tablet groups respectively (p < 0.001). A post-study analysis revealed abdominal pain/discomfort score reduced significantly by 22% and 25% in the one- and two-tablet group respectively, the difference tending toward significance (p = 0.071). There were significant improvements in all bar one of the IBSQOL scales of between 5% and 36% in both groups, approximately two thirds of all subjects reported an improvement in symptoms after treatment, and there was a favorable shift in self-reported bowel pattern. There were no significant differences between groups.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I tried it in the past. Now I plan to try it again. Probably just as a spice in my food. Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## ludovic (Sep 18, 2014)

Interesting. I love the taste of turmeric. It's especially useful if I've overcooked some rice. It dries it out nicely.

It's been on my shopping list for months now. Maybe I'll sort that out!

L


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I tried it for a couple of days and I didn't notice any difference. Maybe it can work in the long term.


----------

